
Buddhism and science can teach each other about the universe - samizdis
https://phys.org/news/2020-06-buddhism-science-universe.html
======
samizdis
> The program I teach started in response to the Dalai Lama's desire to inject
> science into the training of Buddhist monastics. ... we talk cosmology.

> The monks and nuns eagerly absorb the latest research I present—dark energy,
> the multiverse, the big bang as a quantum event. Their questions are simple
> but profound.

